# ERROR: mysql failed to start

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich bin mit meinem / auf eine andere Festplatte umgezogen. Jetzt startet mysql nicht mehr.

```
flammenflitzer local.d #  /etc/init.d/mysql start

mysql                     | * Starting  ...

mysql                     | * Starting  (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

mysql                     | * MySQL NOT started (0)                           [ !! ]

mysql                     | * ERROR: mysql failed to start
```

```
flammenflitzer local.d # cat /var/log/mysqld.err

flammenflitzer local.d # 
```

----------

## franzf

Kann es sein, dass du /var auf einer anderen Partition hattest, und diese jetzt nicht mehr erreichbar/eingebunden ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823539.html

Hier ist es ein Rechte-Problem.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich weiß nicht ob das bei dem Mysql init Script auch geht, aber versuchs mal mit

/etc/init.d/mysql -d start

Das sollte dann nen Debug Output geben.

Sebastian

----------

## flammenflitzer

Heute ist der Status wieder in Ordnung. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit Akonadi, welches mysql benutzt. Amarok mit mysql ist i.O. Muss ich erst mal weiter sehen.

----------

